# Eterna-Matic 21 Jewel Chronometer



## Waylands (May 24, 2012)

Hi,

i am new to this forum so please bear with me. my Partner bought me an Eterna-matic Chronometer and I was wondering if anyone had any information on this watch? I have been in contact with Eterna/Porsche who have requested info on serial numbers but there are no eternal engravings on the case so I am going to get it opened up and see what is inside. In the meanwhile I have attached some photos. It is a very simple watch and I love the clean lines and would be particularly interested if anyone could advise on possible dates. I have looked extensively on the internet for thsi watch and have seen something similar style wise and I have approached an Eterna vintage watch reseller here in the UK and they say they have seen nothing like it.

best wishes and any help would be appreciated

Simon


----------



## Waylands (May 24, 2012)

Hi Silly question, I dragged and dropped the photos onto the original question/posting and they looked ok. When I go to 'image' or 'my media' I dont have any options to upload any images. sorry for my ignorance here. what is the best way to attach an image?

best wishes

Simon


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Simon, welcome to









Try this sticky for attaching pics

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

We look forward to seeing the watch and trying to help


----------



## Waylands (May 24, 2012)

here goes. Thanks for the link Scottswatches


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

no problem. That looks a nice watch

the caseback unscrews anti clockwise, and the tool to use is something like this

http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=35

as sold by the host of this forum. Be careful that it doesn't slip, otherwise you could scratch the caseback. You might be able to try a squash ball - sometimes this works, but you have to be carefully when refitting that you can get it tight enough with this method. Any jeweller would also be able to take the back off for you - it's a 1 minute job (including finding the tools!)

Inside you will find a rotating weight that powers the watch, so if you can't see the serial numbers move the weight around - it doesn't matter which direction. Take pictures of the movement with the weight in different places and we should be able to help, especially if you crop the pictures down to just the watch which should make them larger


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

its an eterna 5 star est 1960's /70's , theres plenty of them all over ebay with different case designs.


----------

